# Help: passenger side strut bar bracket is misaligned



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Profile shot


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

alee said:


> *In this case though, it's kind of suspicious that everyone who has problems has problems with the passenger side. Unless maybe there is a weak design on the passenger side? :dunno:
> 
> What was the problem you had with fitment on your E36 and how did you resolve it? *


I bought JST's Strong Strut off of him when he sold his E36 M3 to get the E46 M3.

When we went to do the install, the towers were 1/2 inch too close together. The bar would not fit. I could install the brackets on both towers but the bar was too long to fit between them.

JST emailed the Strong Strut guy who confirmed that the bar will fit ALL E36s and that there was no difference between coupes and sedans. Of course, this concerned me.

I took it down to my dealer and then their body shop who confirmed that the passenger side tower was 1/2 inch inboard.

They slapped it on their unibody machine and did some things and, after getting the suspension re-aligned, everything was good as new.

And the bar went in with minimal coercion the next weekend.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I took it down to my dealer and then their body shop who confirmed that the passenger side tower was 1/2 inch inboard.*


Did they provide any speculation as to how that happened? Interesting how it was also your passenger tower.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

alee said:


> *Did they provide any speculation as to how that happened? Interesting how it was also your passenger tower. *


I provided MY speculation to them which is why they chose to pay for the repairs.

Let's leave it at being "impact related".

Anyway, that said, the towers CAN move.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

mine is definitely not flat...

now isn't that some fu*ked up sh1t...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *mine is definitely not flat...
> 
> now isn't that some fu*ked up sh1t... *


You and doeboy have both been to the track in your cars... I wonder if that may be related? :dunno: It would be a pretty high stress on the body in that situation. Really grasping at straws. We'll see how mine goes this afternoon.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> *You and doeboy have both been to the track in your cars... I wonder if that may be related? :dunno: It would be a pretty high stress on the body in that situation. Really grasping at straws. We'll see how mine goes this afternoon. *


Just a thought.... I'm wondering if it's a Coupe vs. Sedan issue? :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Just a thought.... I'm wondering if it's a Coupe vs. Sedan issue? :dunno: *


Doubt it. M3s are all coupes.

I don't remember that lump that Nate has on his tower being on my car (the bulge at about 9 o'clock), but it looks like part of the stamping. Perhaps I am misremembering, though.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Just a thought.... I'm wondering if it's a Coupe vs. Sedan issue? :dunno: *


 Or maybe an excessive driver weight issue :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Or maybe an excessive driver weight issue :eeps: *


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> * *


 You aren't the only doeboy here


----------



## als (Apr 26, 2002)

robg said:


> *I hope so too. This would be worse than the rear subframe tear out problem. Anyway, it does sound like a typical dealer BS line. *


The tower really pops out. I just wen to body shop and they confirmed that it pops out. They estimate the cost to fix it ranges about $300 - $500. Plus other parts that need to be replaced such as thrust bearing (dealer told me it's better to replace it). Then alignment which is about $100.

I think this is all related to my bent wheels. I hit bump during road construction and bent all four my wheels. It cost me $400 to repair the wheels and they still don't quite well yet. My steering wheel still vibrates at high speed.

The total cost to fix all of it is around $1000.   I wish I could held the construction company or the county responsible for my damage!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

als said:


> *The tower really pops out. I just wen to body shop and they confirmed that it pops out. They estimate the cost to fix it ranges about $300 - $500. Plus other parts that need to be replaced such as thrust bearing (dealer told me it's better to replace it). Then alignment which is about $100.
> 
> I think this is all related to my bent wheels. I hit bump during road construction and bent all four my wheels. It cost me $400 to repair the wheels and they still don't quite well yet. My steering wheel still vibrates at high speed.
> 
> The total cost to fix all of it is around $1000.   I wish I could held the construction company or the county responsible for my damage! *


Very interesting. I wonder why its only happening to the passenger side towers?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nate, you really need to clean your engine compartment.  


:angel:


----------



## als (Apr 26, 2002)

robg said:


> *Very interesting. I wonder why its only happening to the passenger side towers? *


Because it had the hardest impact? My front passenger side wheel is bent the worst compared to the other three.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

als said:


> *The total cost to fix all of it is around $1000.   I wish I could held the construction company or the county responsible for my damage! *


OUCH. Remind me not to hit a pothole. :yikes: Going to go out and do mine in a few minutes... or at least try to. :eeps:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Or maybe an excessive driver weight issue :eeps: *



















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Question regarding the strut bar*

Where did you get your M strut bar? Will any dealer have this?

If you have any recommendations for a good place, I would love to hear it.

Hope all goes well with your tower problem...

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *OUCH. Remind me not to hit a pothole. :yikes: Going to go out and do mine in a few minutes... or at least try to. :eeps: *


It has been an hour, do you think we should call the local hospitals to see how many stitches Al had to get :dunno: :eeps:

:rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh aye.... I'm dead sexy~~~~~" :bustingup :rofl:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *It has been an hour, do you think we should call the local hospitals to see how many stitches Al had to get :dunno: :eeps:
> 
> :rofl: *


 :bustingup Nahhhhhhh, an hour isn't long enough for him to extract his pinkie from under the passenger side bracket.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

He probably went out to install the strut brace (only took 15 min), saw how dirty the engine compartment looks, got out the tooth brush, engine cleaner, and bucket of water and started cleaning it.

Of course, once you start cleaning the engine compartment you'll need to wash the whole car. Then clay and polish it. 2 coat of zaino...etc.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *He probably went out to install the strut brace (only took 15 min), saw how dirty the engine compartment looks, got out the tooth brush, engine cleaner, and bucket of water and started cleaning it.
> 
> Of course, once you start cleaning the engine compartment you'll need to wash the whole car. Then clay and polish it. 2 coat of zaino...etc. *


:rofl:

We won't hear from Al til 7 am tomorrow


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *He probably went out to install the strut brace (only took 15 min), saw how dirty the engine compartment looks, got out the tooth brush, engine cleaner, and bucket of water and started cleaning it.
> 
> Of course, once you start cleaning the engine compartment you'll need to wash the whole car. Then clay and polish it. 2 coat of zaino...etc. *


Yes, of course!

And then, well, with such an outstanding looking vehicle, you certainly can't have a dirty interior. More rags, cleaner, detailing brushes, etc.

Okay, that looks pretty good. But wait a minute... What are all those little pieces of gravel in the tire tread? Break out the jack, and get busy cleaning that up.

And, since the car's up, might as well put it on stands and give the underside a shot of Simple Green, and rinse that down.

Damn! Now the floor under the car is all wet and dirty! Can't lower my cleaned tires on to that! So, run down to the nearest hardware store, get a bucket and mop, floor squeegie, etc.

Okay, good! Car's clean, interior's clean, engine compartment detailed, tires cleaned, undercarraige clean, parking spot clean...

What in the hell was I doing anyway? What's that bar over there? Oh yeah...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Nate, you really need to clean your engine compartment.
> 
> :angel:  *


I know, it is filthy.

I don't think that I'll clean it though. 

All that greasy looking stuff is steering fluid that boiled over at the track :dunno:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *I know, it is filthy.
> 
> I don't think that I'll clean it though.
> 
> All that greasy looking stuff is steering fluid that boiled over at the track :dunno: *


Well scrape it off and reuse it, man! That stuff doesn't squirt out of trees, ya know


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Question regarding the strut bar*



adc said:


> *Where did you get your M strut bar? Will any dealer have this?
> 
> If you have any recommendations for a good place, I would love to hear it.
> 
> ...


M3 Strut Brace Group Buy. Any dealer will have it or can get it in for you. Cutter gave us a really good deal on them.


----------



## denhugh (Mar 23, 2002)

*lumps on strut towers*

I am waiting for my brace, so I am taking a great interest in this discussion. I just looked at my towers and they both have bulges at approximately 5 and 9 o'clock (passenger) and 3 and 7 o'clock (driver). These are definately part of the stampings and not secondary to stress. What worries me is that Dr Phil's picture seems to indicate that his towers are flat. IS there a difference in MY's? I have MY 00 coupe. Does someone know if the M3 is flat or stamped with the "bulges". I am ready to call and cancel my bar.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: lumps on strut towers*



denhugh said:


> *I am waiting for my brace, so I am taking a great interest in this discussion. I just looked at my towers and they both have bulges at approximately 5 and 9 o'clock (passenger) and 3 and 7 o'clock (driver). These are definately part of the stampings and not secondary to stress. What worries me is that Dr Phil's picture seems to indicate that his towers are flat. IS there a difference in MY's? I have MY 00 coupe. Does someone know if the M3 is flat or stamped with the "bulges". I am ready to call and cancel my bar. *


My towers are definitely flat, I wonder since I only have 2800 miles on the car and have not tracked it if that could have an impact:dunno:


----------



## denhugh (Mar 23, 2002)

*lumps*

I am begining to think there is a difference in MY's. My car has never been tracked or otherwise stressed (ie: potholes, etc). Here is the pole for the evening: flat verses lump and what year is your car???


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: lumps on strut towers*



denhugh said:


> *I am waiting for my brace, so I am taking a great interest in this discussion. I just looked at my towers and they both have bulges at approximately 5 and 9 o'clock (passenger) and 3 and 7 o'clock (driver). These are definately part of the stampings and not secondary to stress. What worries me is that Dr Phil's picture seems to indicate that his towers are flat. IS there a difference in MY's? I have MY 00 coupe. Does someone know if the M3 is flat or stamped with the "bulges". I am ready to call and cancel my bar. *


I have the bulges in the same location on my 2001 coupe. Bracket fits fine. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: lumps on strut towers*



alee said:


> *I have the bulges in the same location on my 2001 coupe. Bracket fits fine. :thumbup: *


Interesting.

I just went out and looked again. No bulges on my M3; flat as a pancake.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Question regarding the strut bar*



adc said:


> *Where did you get your M strut bar? Will any dealer have this?
> 
> If you have any recommendations for a good place, I would love to hear it.
> 
> ...


I picked mine up at Tischer BMW for a couple bucks over $300 after tax, post BMWCCA discount.


----------

